# cannondale Moterra



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds interesting 160/160 with 433 chainstays.

ANTEPRIMA - Cannondale Moterra, e-bike full super compatta - MtbCult.it

Cannondale 2017 : Lancement des VTTAE Moterra orientés AM et Enduro


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Another major bicycle company going E very nice !


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Looking more like a regular mt bike everyday!

Nice!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Are the front chainrings always so small and I never noticed? Looks more like a rear cog.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

rider95 said:


> Another major bicycle company going E very nice !


Cannondale has been making e bikes for the last 4 years, just only selling them in the EU.


----------



## Dan-DK (Apr 6, 2016)

formula4speed said:


> Are the front chainrings always so small and I never noticed? Looks more like a rear cog.


Bosch e-Bike engines (2. Gen) have the small front cog. The engine has a interval gearing 1:2.5.:thumbsup:


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Dan-DK said:


> Bosch e-Bike engines (2. Gen) have the small front cog. The engine has a interval gearing 1:2.5.:thumbsup:


So I feel like I must be misunderstanding how this works, but since the chainring is so small wouldn't that require the rider to increase their cadence that much as well? I understand the motor gives you the power, but who can spin the pedals fast enough to make that small chainring effective?


----------



## Dan-DK (Apr 6, 2016)

formula4speed said:


> So I feel like I must be misunderstanding how this works, but since the chainring is so small wouldn't that require the rider to increase their cadence that much as well? I understand the motor gives you the power, but who can spin the pedals fast enough to make that small chainring effective?


Every time the crank is rotated one time, the cog rotade 2.5 times.


----------



## Dan-DK (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a video where you can see how it works. Just uploadet it to youtube...


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, that makes sense. Basically an internally geared crankset. They could probably make it a double upfront but might be a moot point with an e-bike.


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

*Just a new fuel source*

Cannondale has made motorbikes for years, just an updated fuel source. Made for use in same areas.


----------



## dirkdaddy (Sep 4, 2007)

While granted someone like my dad who's over 80 could use one of these to keep up with everyone, I don't personally (IMHO) think we need electric off MTB on our trails. Electric cars started with electric golf carts, now we have Tesla that can go faster down a dragstrip than a corvette. There already are electric motocross bikes. Going powered is a sure way to get MTB banned to only trails that are accessed by motorcycles and ATVs if the wrong people get their shorts tweaked the wrong way. Saw two ebikes on a trail last weekend, it wasn't a particularly tough hilly area and I'm only in fair shape. :/


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

formula4speed said:


> So I feel like I must be misunderstanding how this works, but since the chainring is so small wouldn't that require the rider to increase their cadence that much as well? I understand the motor gives you the power, but who can spin the pedals fast enough to make that small chainring effective?


The only word you need to understand is MOTOR.


----------

